
Ask HN: Why are all major open source software tools in Java - conqrr
Why are all the software projects like Apache Spark, Hadoop etc in Java ?
======
dalke
Could you be more specific? None of Postgres, MySQL, CPython, Apache httpd,
vim, or nginx are in Java.

~~~
conqrr
I meant the Big Data tools.

~~~
brudgers
Because the JVM is available on big iron for vertical scaling and has robust
well developed tooling for horizontal scaling. There isn't really an
alternative at the big data end of the power law distribution as what
constitutes big data continues to move to the right.

------
coreyp_1
Personal opinion: Because Java was all the rage when these people (the
programmers) went to college, and so that is what was drilled into them.

Many universities, too, are working on out-dated development practices,
because the supervising professors either have never worked in Industry, and
so are stagnated in terms of tool selection (I'm working on a project right
now that still uses SVN), so the students think that that is the correct
approach.

People are slow to change.

Last possibility: perhaps Java is a good choice given the nature (cross-
compatibility) and relatively fast speed of the modern JVM.

------
CyberFonic
From what I have seen, many people use the Eclipse IDE and with that Java is
the "natural" choice.

Agree with @coreyp_1, far too many courses at university focus on Java. Years
ago Java was seen as being more "portable" than C or C++ and better able to
support OOP - so Java was chosen and taught widely. With all the books and
supporting material it is easier to stick with it. Also industry seems to
still favour Java. For example, IBM uses Java and Eclipse widely.

------
lanna
Spark is written in Scala

